# Bild nachzeichnen



## TuttoCambiera (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

habe CS6, kenne mich leider kaum aus.
Kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich dieses Maul nachzeichnen kann?
habe es versucht im Photoshop und im Illustrator, mit Pfade, aber danach ist alles so furchtbar klein und verpixelt...
Es wäre sehr nett von euch

Danke 
Gruß
Anja


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo Anja,
herzlich Willkommen im Forum.
Wenn du etwas in Illustrator mit Pfaden nachzeichnest kannst du es ja problemlos vergrößern.
Nur das mit dem verpixelt verstehe ich in Illustrator nicht. Kannst du bitte näher ausführen wann es das ist?
Denn in Illustrator arbeitest du mit Pfaden welche verlustlos skaliert werden können oder war das auf Photoshop bezogen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## TuttoCambiera (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo, 


danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
Ja ich habe die Kontur im Illustrator nachgezeichnet und frag mich nicht wie, aber es hat geklappt. Habe diese abgespeichert und wenn ich es nun öffne, egal wo, windowsprogramm oder photoshop, ist es verpixelt. was hab ich denn falsch gemacht? irgendwas beim abspeichern ist schief gelaufen?

gruß


----------



## TuttoCambiera (15. Januar 2014)

und ich hab noch eine andere Frage dazu, wenn ich die Kontur mit diesem Füller nachzeichne, seh ich das originalbild nicht mehr, weil das Programm dieses automatisch weiß macht, also füllt. wie bekomm ich das weg?

tut mir leid für diese anfängerfragen


----------



## ComFreek (15. Januar 2014)

Wie hast du denn die Datei abgespeichert? Kann es sein, dass du sie stattdessen als Rastergrafik (jpeg, png, gif, ...) exportiert hast?

Bei der zweiten Frage kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.


----------



## TuttoCambiera (15. Januar 2014)

wenn ich das mal demonstrieren darf.
ist ein bissel hässlich nachgezeichnet, aber es geht ja nur um das ausfüllen.
das will ich nicht, ich seh ja so die Kontur innen nicht mehr...

vielen dank ComFreek und Jan-Frederik Stieler für eure hilfe.


----------



## TuttoCambiera (15. Januar 2014)

ja ich hab es als jpeg abgespeichert. ist das falsch? und wie kann ich es vergrößern ohne, dass es NOCH MEHR verpixelt ist?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Januar 2014)

Hi,
na das nennt man ein Bildschirmfoto .

Bei der Werkzeugpalette siehst du unten zwei Quadrate jeweils mit Farbe gefüllt. Da eine ist für die Konturfarbe das andere für die Füllung. Nun markierst du deinen Pfad und änderst die Farbe im Füllungskästchen auf keine Farbe (roter Strich dirch das Quadrat).
Eine andere Möglichkeit ist du gehst in die Ebenenpalette und drückst auf der Ebene auf der dein Pfad liegt vorne auf das Auge mit aktivierter cmd-Taste (Mac) beim PC musst du mal schauen welche das ist.
Das Auge sollte dannach nicht mehr gefüllt sein. So bekommst du eine Feine Linie angezeigt ohne irgendwelche Einstellungen für das Objekt.

Zum Abspeichern, JPEG ist ein pixelbasierendes Bildformat. Du willst aber deine Vektoren behalten.
Such mal im Netz nach unterschied Pixel/Vektoren. Damit dir der Unterschied klar wird.

Du solltest deine Arbeiten als Adobe Illustrator abspeichern. Für die Ausgabe muss man dann je nach Einsatzgebiet schauen was du benötigst?

Viele Grüße


----------



## TuttoCambiera (16. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen,

höre ich da eine gewisse Ironie heraus? 

Vielen lieben Dank. Da hast mir sehr weitergeholfen.
Den Unterschied zwischen Vektor und Pixel kenn ich bereits.
Bei mir klappt es einfach nur nie. Ich zeichne etwas im Illustrator und da kann ich zoomen bis ich schwarz werde, keine Verpixelung, speicher es ab und dann ist es verpixelt. und dann hab ich es noch nicht einmal vergrößert, denn meistens brauche ich solche Bilder viel größer.
Und mein nächstes Problem zb ist, dass ich es mit ner Illustrator Datei gar nicht abspeichern kann, weil ich solche Zeichnungen oder Logos weiterschicken muss und diese Leute haben solche Programme gar nicht, womit sie es öffnen können.


----------



## Another (16. Januar 2014)

Hey.

Solltest du es nach dem korrekten abspeichern in einem Programm wie Photoshop öffnen, ist die Datei im Zoom wieder verpixelt. Zum betrachten nutzen da ebenfalls nur Programme die Vektorformen unterstützen.

Zur weitergabe und auch zur Betrachtung kannst du und denen du es weitergibst den PDF Reader von Adobe nutzen. Der ist kostenlos und unterstützt die gängisten Formate. Abspeichern solltest du es dann in Illustrator als ein PDF.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Januar 2014)

Hi,
grundsätzlich immer als Illustrator abspeichern. Sonst verlierst du Funktionen die nur in Illustrator möglich sind wie z.B. Masken oder Effekte.
Für die Weitergabe gibt es grundsätzlich drei Formate EPS (Encapsulated Postscript), SVG (Scalable Vector Graphics ) und, wie Another schon sagte PDF (Portable Document Format).
Es gibt noch weitere Formate aber die spielen keine so wichtige Rolle und kommen hauptsächlich aus de m3D oder Architekturbereich.

Von SVG solltest du die Finger lassen da die Implementierung nicht gewähleistet ist ud nauch Illustrator das Format nur unzureichend unterstützt.
EPS ist ein etwas schwieriges Format da es sowohl Vektordaten als auch Pixeldaten erlaubt. Für Programme die keinen Postscriptinterpreter haben bietet EPS an eine Rastergrafik als Vorschaubild einzubetten. Das war früher sehr hilfreich.
Grundsätzlich soll PDF EPS ablösen. Beide Formate basieren auf Postscript, auch wenn sich PDF so langsam davon verabschiedet.
Die Frage ist jetzt in welchen Programmen das weiterverarbeitet werden soll?

Viele Grüße


----------



## TuttoCambiera (17. Januar 2014)

super danke euch.

ich kenne nur die eps Datei. habe letztens einer Firma, die unser logo auf ein Klebeband hätte drucken sollen, eine normale Datei geschickt, dann hieß es ich solle diese vektorisieren, da diese verpixelt sei. habe unser logo neugezeichnet im Illustrator und als eps-Datei exportiert und diese Datei der Firma geschickt und dann hieß, sie können diese Datei nicht öffnen ****?************** ja... ich denke in dem fall muss ich das als pdf abspeichern


----------

